

Ask HN: What are the best sites to find Beta users for my App? - aviral190694

if you too like to check the app you can surely go to www.getplix.com :)
======
yitchelle
Go to where your potential users hang out and ask around. This could be a
forum site that they frequent.

Also depends how public you want to make it, places such reddit might work.

~~~
aviral190694
Thanks for the reply :)

